

Android Now Controls 39% Of The U.S. Smartphone Market - joejohnson
http://www.businessinsider.com/android-apple-smartphone-market-share-2011-7

======
maxharris
Correction: "Android Now _Serves_ 39% Of the U.S. Smartphone Market"

People choose what kind of phone they're doing to buy. The software cannot and
does not choose for them. Even if you substitute "Google" for "Android," the
original title still doesn't work.

I know that people will say that this usage of the word has been long
established. That much is true, but it isn't my point. The _logic_ behind the
usage doesn't make sense, and it interferes with clear thinking on the matter.

